# Pismo World Mark Question...



## zinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all..

Does anyone know if there's wi-fi access either in the rooms or somewhere at the resort?  Also, is the access free?

We will be going next week and this will be our first time.  Is there a place for the kids to ride their bikes near the resort?

Any other info @ the resort would be greatly appreciated... thanks!!!


----------



## RichM (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know if there's existing Wi-Fi somewhere nearby the resort, but WM is in the process or rolling out internet access to all it's resorts.   The internet access will be via power-over-ethernet connection (not wireless) and will not be free.

The Pismo "resort" is a single row of upstairs/downstairs rooms with drive-up parking - similar to a drive-in motel. I doubt Pismo has been implemented yet as it is a managed by a neighboring hotel with no dedicated Trendwest/Wyndham staff.  

As for bike riding - the resort is half a block from the beach and I recall a concrete path that goes up to the pier, and beyond.  There's also an RV park nearby where they rent bikes and surreys and kids are riding all over the place, there, on bikes.


__________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was just there a couple of weeks ago.  There is wireless in the Lobby.  But, no high speed in the units yet.  They should have it by the end of the year.


----------



## zinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks both for the quick answers...

BocaBum99 - how was the weather when you were there?  Was the water temp tolerable?  The kids want to boogie board.. I'm guessing that a wet suit is a must.  Is the beach near the resort good or do we need to drive to get to a good one?

Any and all info is greatly appreciated!!!

Zinger


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am a bad judge of water temp.  I don't like it less than 85 degrees.

It was pretty chilly in Pismo Beach a few weeks ago.  My kids played on the beach and put their feet into the water and got soaked.  I think the water temp is in the 50's.


----------



## RichM (Jul 17, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> I was just there a couple of weeks ago.  There is wireless in the Lobby.  But, no high speed in the units yet.  They should have it by the end of the year.



That's cool - just remember that the "lobby" is actually the lobby at the hotel next door.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## zinger (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank for the info... I can now feed my email addiction while on my vacation  

Any suggestions on restaurants (remember I have 3 kids) and things to do?


----------



## Barbeque (Jul 17, 2007)

zinger said:


> Thank for the info... I can now feed my email addiction while on my vacation
> 
> Any suggestions on restaurants (remember I have 3 kids) and things to do?


Restaurants:
Brads  Has a mesquite grill good fish we like to eat on the outdoor patio. Only a couple of blocks away.  
Pismo Fish and Chips   Only about a block or two from the Worldmark   good but kind of coffee shop atmosphere.  
http://giuseppesrestaurant.com/cm/Pismo/Home.html
Giuseppes has great italian food and fish,  they also have a pizza and take out division (I think they deliver)
The Cracked Crab is also good.   
The hotel you will check in Sea Venture has a nice restaurant and bar  kind of fancy but when it is just my wife and I we like to go there for a cocktail and have an appetizer  IT has a really nice view.  
Alex's BBQ   great ribs and steaks.  In Shell Beach.  
Depending on how far you want to go Jockos in Nipomo and the Far Western Cafe in Guadalupe both have great BBQ. 
The Splash Cafe  which is right across the street from Brads  Has great clam chowder etc.   
For Activities with kids   Depends on how old they are Lopez Lake may still have waterslides??  and fishing
Beach time   perhaps a car trip up the coast to Hearst Castle.  Morro Bay is a diversion and there is a small Aquarium where you can feed seals and look at various marine life.  My son always liked that.  Avila Beach is also neat and they have a restaurant called the Custom House that is excellent. There is a pool at the Avila Hot Springs.   San Luis Bay Inn is at Avila Beach.   It is also supposed to be a safe beach.  Especially when the Great White Sharks are away.


----------



## zinger (Jul 18, 2007)

Great info... thanks.

Does anyone know of any outdoor plays in the area - i.e. Shakespeare, etc.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 18, 2007)

zinger said:


> Great info... thanks.
> 
> Does anyone know of any outdoor plays in the area - i.e. Shakespeare, etc.



PCPA Theaterfest has an outdoor theater in Solvang, about an hour south of Pismo and obviously close to another Worldmark Resort. It looks like the current production is Kiss me Kate.  The website is pcpa.org.  I haven't been in years but I used to really enjoy their productions.

They also do performances in Santa Maria (about 20 mintues south of Pismo), but those are indoors.

Enjoy your stay -- Suzanne


----------



## Barbeque (Jul 18, 2007)

zinger said:


> Great info... thanks.
> 
> Does anyone know of any outdoor plays in the area - i.e. Shakespeare, etc.


I think this is indoor but maybe you would have some interest it is just a couple of miles from your hotel.

http://www.americanmelodrama.com/

Also downtown San Luis Obispo is really cool  I havent been there in a few years but there were some cool restaurants and shops along the creek   near Higuera and Marsh Streets.   Near the intersection with Chorro.  The Mission is also along the creek.


----------



## dewey444 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Pismo*

I surf Pismo all year and you need a wetsuit to have any fun.The water is always in the low 50's there.But its a great place for a boogie board because it's a sand bottom.There are surf shops in town were you can rent a wetsuit for the day or the week (Cheep).Have fun......

dewey


----------

